# Help with custard recipe



## vilasman (Nov 28, 2008)

I am going to post the approximate ingredients of thisof boiled custard reciepe, that my family makes in the hopes that someone will recognize it and be able to tell me what the ratio of ingredients should be, who either knows what the actual reciepe, or can figure it out based on the principals of great cooking.

So here goes

Boiled Egg Custard.

take say 1/2 gallon of whole milk. Take maybe 8 eggs, maybe 10 or 12 and seperate the yolks from the whites. 

Put the milk in a double boiler and begin to warm. 

Mix say 1 or 2 cups of sugar in with the egg yolks and whisk well.
Maybe you add some the whites in, maybe you don't

Add some of the hopefully very warm milk to the egg yolk mixture to bring the temperature up. When you have gotten the temperature of the yolk mixture up add it to the milk mixture. 

Stir until you arm falls off or until it thickens. Sometimes I have had it where it was fairly thin, other times it has been as thick as a milkshake. A really good milk shake. I made some a few weeks ago that was almost pudding consistency and had to add milk to it to be able soak my cake in it

Sometimes they added corn starch to it make it thicken.

Now, what ratio of milk to eggs should I be using?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 28, 2008)

For my custard pies I use 6 eggs in each 2 1/2 cups milk with 1 cup sugar and some vanilla.

2 1/2 cups being 20 ounces...and you using 64 ounces...you woud need 3 times the eggs...(wow).....that would be 18 eggs!  

Probably not necessary to have that many...that's just the way I make my pies....and I use whole eggs...not separated.


----------



## vilasman (Nov 29, 2008)

I buy eggs either 18 at a time or 30 at a time and my aunts had chickens growing up so eggs were not a problem. But I will use your ratio, thanks


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me know if it turned out like you wanted as I've never cooked it on the stovetop before...just baked it in the pies.  Thanks!


----------

